# Can PRO remote control turn sound system on/off?



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

I see on the TiVo screen an option that says:

*Part 2: A/V volume and mute*

I've gotten the remote to change the volume and mute, but how do I get it to turn it off? Does the remote control indeed do that? The TiVo site says it does... but I'm not sure how to do it? 

From TiVo:

_Control power, input, volume and mute of your TV and/or audio receiver._

I don't see where it actually powers the sound system on and off though.


----------



## alarson83 (Oct 27, 2009)

Someone can correct me if im wrong, but i believe you can take one of the codes from the AV volume screen and use that on there. The TV codes all start with 0 and the AV codes all start with 1, and the remote will hold both on one button.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is my experience:
(a) On the TiVo screen it basically says to press TiVo and TV-Pwr buttons simultaneously and then enter the TV Power code. This then allows the TV-Pwr button to toggle power for the TV.

(b) It then says to do the same but substituting the Mute button instead of TV-Pwr while entering the A/V code. This remaps the Volume up/down and Mute buttons to control those functions on the A/V. It doesn't affect the TV-Pwr button with respect to controlling A/V on/off.

What I heard on TCF is that you can also enter the A/V code using method (a) which will then produce A/V on/off control (in addition to TV on/off) using the TV-Pwr button. I tried it and it works for me.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Ziggie said:


> I see on the TiVo screen an option that says:
> 
> *Part 2: A/V volume and mute*
> 
> ...


Adapted from Tivo:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/

Learning remotes can control power for up to three different devices

Slide Pro remote

To learn power for a second device, follow all of the instructions below, but for Step 2 press the number 0 before pressing TV Power.
To learn power for a third device, follow all of the instructions below, but for Step 2 press the number 1 before pressing TV Power.

To use the learning function
1.Press and hold the TiVo and Select buttons simultaneously for 3 seconds. When the red or amber activity light remains lit, the remote is in "learning mode."
2.On the TiVo remote, press and release the button you want it to learn (TV Power, for example). The activity light will flash once to acknowledge the button press, and then remain lit.
3.Point the remotes directly at each other, no more than 1 inch apart.
4.Press and hold the corresponding button on the TV or A/V receiver remote (Power, for example) until the TiVo remote flashes in response.
5.If learning is successful, the activity light will flash 4 times. Move on to Step 6.

If learning is not successful, the light will blink 10 times very quickly. You will need to repeat steps 14 before moving forward.

6.Repeat steps 25 until you have trained the TV Power, Mute, Input, Volume Up, and Volume Down functions.

NOTE: In learning mode, Volume Up and Volume Down are separate buttons, so you must train them individually.

7.When you are finished, press the TiVo button to exit learning mode and return the remote to normal operation.
8.In some instances, the learning remote may be unable to learn from another remote. If this happens, click here for additional assistance.
.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

alarson83 said:


> Someone can correct me if im wrong, but i believe you can take one of the codes from the AV volume screen and use that on there. The TV codes all start with 0 and the AV codes all start with 1, and the remote will hold both on one button.


I did try several codes, but none turn the sound system on or off 



humbb said:


> Here is my experience:
> (a) On the TiVo screen it basically says to press TiVo and TV-Pwr buttons simultaneously and then enter the TV Power code. This then allows the TV-Pwr button to toggle power for the TV.
> 
> (b) It then says to do the same but substituting the Mute button instead of TV-Pwr while entering the A/V code. This remaps the Volume up/down and Mute buttons to control those functions on the A/V. It doesn't affect the TV-Pwr button with respect to controlling A/V on/off.
> ...


I did try this humbb.. but no luck.



poppagene said:


> Adapted from Tivo:
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/
> 
> Learning remotes can control power for up to three different devices
> ...


I don't own a slide remote. The instructions above seem to refer to:

_The TiVo Slide Pro, Glo Premium, and Slide remotes are learning remotes, which means they can learn certain functions from other remote control devices without requiring a device code._


----------



## Rob_W (Jan 30, 2014)

Does any one know if I can get the Tivo remote to operate my bose (the Bose has an RF remote and I have never had much luck getting regular remotes to work with it)?


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

I have RoPro and Premiere stacked together and to control them both I use a single old-style two position DVR switch remote instead of either remote that came with the Tivos. I already had it programmed to turn TV on and off and control mute and volume on my Sony A/V. So I just held down TV Power and Tivo until the red light came on and entered the Sony A/V code. Now a single press of the TV power button on the remote switches the TV and the A/V on or off at the same time with but a single press. 

Thanks for this tip, guys. 
No more grabbing the big ol' AV remote (except to switch inputs on the A/V).
Now if I could find a way to automatically switch the inputs or switch the inputs from the Tivo remote------- that would be perfect. I guess I could get a logitech Harmony but can't quite bring myself to spend that kind of money.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ziggie: were you holding down the POWER button (plus TiVo button) instead of what the on-screen-guide references (MUTE plus TiVo)?

I have this working with a Roamio Plus with stock remote and had it working with a TiVo Elite with standard Glo remote (which I think was a 'learning' remote but I never taught it anything).


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Ziggie, what make and model is your A/V receiver? Or is it a sound bar?

The "power button" method should work, I have it working with my Roamio remote and Pioneer AVR.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

> Originally Posted by humbb View Post
> Here is my experience:
> (a) On the TiVo screen it basically says to press TiVo and TV-Pwr buttons simultaneously and then enter the TV Power code. This then allows the TV-Pwr button to toggle power for the TV.
> 
> ...





> I did try this humbb.. but no luck.


So, just to be clear Ziggie, were you able to find a numeric code to take care of controlling your A/V volume and mute [i.e. Item (b) above]? If yes, that's the code you should use with the TiVo-TV Pwr sequence.

If not, you may need to try this:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/292

Use the third dropdown, "Search for a code to control the volume on your AV/Stereo receiver". Be patient, there are over 300 A/V codes if I recall (mine worked with #35 - I was lucky). If one of them mutes your A/V, you're home free. I would count the number of channel up clicks when you find a code because you may want to use that method for Power control again (you will not know what the code number is) if you're successful. I haven't tried this because I used the 4-digit code for Power, but I would guess that you would use the 1999 code in the A/V directions, but pressing the TiVo-TV Pwr button combination.

It's worth a try! Good Luck. :up:


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> Ziggie: were you holding down the POWER button (plus TiVo button) instead of what the on-screen-guide references (MUTE plus TiVo)?
> 
> I have this working with a Roamio Plus with stock remote and had it working with a TiVo Elite with standard Glo remote (which I think was a 'learning' remote but I never taught it anything).


If I hold down the power button and TiVo button, the tv shuts off  I can control the volume/mute functions on the sound system, but I can't turn it off using the PRO peanut remote.



caughey said:


> Ziggie, what make and model is your A/V receiver? Or is it a sound bar?
> 
> The "power button" method should work, I have it working with my Roamio remote and Pioneer AVR.


We have the Yamaha YHT-S400BL Home Theater System.












humbb said:


> So, just to be clear Ziggie, were you able to find a numeric code to take care of controlling your A/V volume and mute [i.e. Item (b) above]? If yes, that's the code you should use with the TiVo-TV Pwr sequence.
> 
> If not, you may need to try this:
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/292
> ...


Thanks humbb  Yes, I was able to find a code to control the volume/mute functions.. in fact, it was the first one! I just can't get it to power the unit on or off.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

> If I hold down the power button and TiVo button, the tv shuts off I can control the volume/mute functions on the sound system, but I can't turn it off using the PRO peanut remote.


Ok, ignore the TV shutting off ... the key is if the red light at the top of the remote stays on. If it does, enter the 4-digit A/V code (beginning with '1') and see if the remote accepts it (like it did for the TV code).

If it accepts the code, and if you're lucky, the TV Pwr button should control power on both the TV and A/V.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

A huge thanks to everyone who offered me help solving this problem ~ I appreciate it! :up:



humbb said:


> Ok, ignore the TV shutting off ... the key is if the red light at the top of the remote stays on. If it does, enter the 4-digit A/V code (beginning with '1') and see if the remote accepts it (like it did for the TV code).
> 
> If it accepts the code, and if you're lucky, the TV Pwr button should control power on both the TV and A/V.


YES! It worked!  :up:


----------



## mwecksell (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a new mini on a TV with a yamaha receiver. Can someone please clarify the correct procedure to get the power button on the mini to power on/off the my TV and receiver?

I have the remote programmed for power on the TV and volume for the receiver, but the code for volume for the receiver does NOT work when I try to add after the "Tivo+Pwr" sequence.

Thank you.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

mwecksell said:


> I have a new mini on a TV with a yamaha receiver. Can someone please clarify the correct procedure to get the power button on the mini to power on/off the my TV and receiver?
> 
> I have the remote programmed for power on the TV and volume for the receiver, but the code for volume for the receiver does NOT work when I try to add after the "Tivo+Pwr" sequence.
> 
> Thank you.


To power your Yahama on/off:
Drill into "Part 2" of remote control setup
Pick Yahama
Hold down POWER + TiVo for 5 seconds
Enter the first 4 digit code you see on the screen
Hit the Power button. If it shuts off your Yahama, hit select and you are done. If it doesn't work, start over beginning with the "Hold down POWER..." step and try another code.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Over the past few days I've noticed that using the peanut to turn off/turn on the Yamaha isn't reliable  Sometimes, it doesn't turn the sound system off so we have to reach for the unit's remote to do it that way.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Ziggie said:


> Over the past few days I've noticed that using the peanut to turn off/turn on the Yamaha isn't reliable  Sometimes, it doesn't turn the sound system off so we have to reach for the unit's remote to do it that way.


I notice on my oldish (circa 2005) Yamaha receiver, the only codes that work to power on/off the receiver turn on Zone 2 as well as the main zone. My Harmony remote does not do this. Probably wouldn't matter much, as I don't have anything hooked up to Zone 2, but I notice if I use my Harmony remote to turn the TV & receiver on, then try to use the Tivo remote to turn them off, the Tivo remote turns on Zone 2 instead of turning off the receiver. I wonder if you might be experiencing something similar.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I am currently using a Pioneer Elite receiver but this worked the same with my Yamaha RX-V 667.
If your TV supports ARC and HDMI control and or you receiver supports HDMI control turning on the tv should also turn on the reciever and vice versa.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Ziggie said:


> Over the past few days I've noticed that using the peanut to turn off/turn on the Yamaha isn't reliable  Sometimes, it doesn't turn the sound system off so we have to reach for the unit's remote to do it that way.


I occasionally have this happen too. It almost always due to the remote not being pointed towards the receiver for long enough. It sends the codes sequentially so you do have to wait a second. I get so spoiled with the RF on the new remote that I forget that I have to point it for a bit when turning things off and on.

My wife is less patient than I am. She points, pushes the button and sets it down all in one swoop. This causes either the TV or the receiver to not turn off about 20% of the time.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

mxfanatic said:


> *I occasionally have this happen too. It almost always due to the remote not being pointed towards the receiver for long enough. *It sends the codes sequentially so you do have to wait a second. I get so spoiled with the RF on the new remote that I forget that I have to point it for a bit when turning things off and on.
> 
> My wife is less patient than I am. She points, pushes the button and sets it down all in one swoop. This causes either the TV or the receiver to not turn off about 20% of the time.


You're right mxf! I think this is what is causing our problem too (I'm a swooper like your wife lol!) I've been more patient and the problem seems to have cleared up :up:


----------



## GranBob (Jan 9, 2007)

I have tried the solution to turning off both my Samsung TV and my Yamaha RX-V779BL AV receiver with my Roamio Pro Slide remote to no avail. I am able to turn off my Samsung TV, control Volume and Mute, but unable to turn the Yamaha off/on. Is there a possible code for this receiver not listed on the on screen remote programming guide that would be successful?? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## GranBob (Jan 9, 2007)

For my new Yamaha RX-V779BL AV Receiver, Samsung TV, and TiVo Roamio Pro with the Slide Remote: 

After hours of trial and error, I found that using one Yamaha code for AV Receiver Volume/Mute: 1028, then another code for power on/off: 1204 (same as noted by Caddy. It would be nice if TiVo published known codes for major AV appliances.


----------

